# Best Freddy Krueger mask?



## LivingDeadGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey folks, I'm looking for the best silicon Freddy mask. Can I have some suggestions?

TIA!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Without question you need to contact James for "the best". Goes by the internet name Darkride.

http://www.darkride-studios.com/


You can also find him on Facebook and the Freddy forums.


Brian Wright also makes a pretty damn nice "generic" Freddy mask. 


I use to have one of Sinister Studios "Incubus" Freddy silicone masks. I wouldnt recommend that one though.


They all run about $500


----------



## LOTH (Oct 7, 2011)

http://www.compositeeffects.com/ It may not be screen accurate but it has the best movement out there. I just put my order in 2 weeks ago for mine with the left glove as well....can't wait.


----------

